# Please Help me create a system for templates



## Doug from Saskatoon (Jan 14, 2010)

I am installing new railings in my home, and I want to be able to reduce the number of visible mechanical fasteners. To this end I want to be able to create a template using the top and bottom rail that will allow me to router into the post so that the top and bottom rail will slide into the post. This will allow me to blind fasten from the bottom of the top and bottom rail. Because all rails are not exactly the same I need to be able to create the template (with some ease and consistency) from whatever rail I am using. To this end I can cut off a short piece of the rail and using a guide bearing create an exact replica (plus the bit diameter) of the rail. I then need to be able to use that template to reduce the size back to the size of the rail.
Can someone help me with this plan? There may be an easier way to do it and I am certainly open to any assistance you might be able to give me.

Regards

Doug


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Doug, that method will work if using a bearing guided bit only. If you want to use template guides, you need to determine the distance between the outside of your guide bushing and the router bit.

You can also cheat and use a CAD program that has an 'offset' feature.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that a drawing would help to elicit more answers.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Try this.
Templates by numbers | Online design tool for woodworking joints and assemblies
Knowledge - Trend


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

harrysin said:


> I think that a drawing would help to elicit more answers.


A drawing or a picture would definitely help us help you. Do you mean a railing like this: Stair Rail LINK

If so I would think maybe mortise and tenon or mortise and loose tenon: Loose tenon LINK


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Just found an add for these yesterday-------I know nothing about them but they kind of claim to address your problem.

he has a interesting video

Spring Bolt - The Revolutionary Stair and Railing Fastener by Rock Lock Fastening Systems, Inc.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

SPRING BOLT...............very impressive but cost could put some people off Doug.


----------

